# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Спасибо, защитники!

## Garran

На днях вернулся 4-й. Жив-здоров. К счастью так со всеми. И, судя по всему, еще двое, которых мы во-вот ждем, тоже вернутся без проблем. 
Этот пост я пишу от счастья – вернулись. Это моя радость, которой хочу поделиться. Просто радость. Думаю, она имеет такое же право, как и скорбь по ребятам, которым не повезло.
Спасибо всем коллегам, кто скидывался, без чего собственно никак. Вспоминаю суматошный 2014-й, когда приходилось покупать ребятам все. Когда давали взятки офицерам одесских в/ч чтобы они продали нам, для уходящих ребят, броники, полученные бесплатно от волонтеров. Когда возили эти броники на отстрел из СВД и таки знали, что они держат. Когда наконец нашли производителя и докупали пластины. Когда шизели от стоимости нормальной каски. Когда старались собрать ребятам все от чистящих наборов для автомата до ниток и носков. И как собирали/досылали обувь/вещи по сезону. 
И помню, как тоскливо было от рассказов ребят что у них порядок, но рядом такие же пацаны из сёл, которым никто и ничего. И как докупали бензопилы, чтобы на осень/зиму было что палить.
Наладилось, вроде бы. К концу 14-го начали нормально кормить, потом одевать, потом каски/броники, обувь… 
Отдельная история звонки от разных типа «волонтерских» структур к праздникам. Срочно дайте денег потому как праздники, будет много обстрелов... Но когда предлагали им собрать и передать аптеку – нет, только деньгами.
Еще одна фишка где и за что покупать. Были варианты с б/н, но все сочувствуют и под это дело гилят цены и только нал. Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать спасибо Руслану из «Бомба» на Греческой где эти вопросы к счастью не возникали и за консультации/позиции по аптеке.
Много есть еще чего рассказать, но надеюсь что все это в прошлом. 
Главное другое. Пацаны вернулись.
Спасибо вам, мужики.

---------------
Надеюсь что в этой теме найдутся желающие за пару слов

----------


## Garran

СПАСИБО !
Хочу сказать отдельное СПАСИБО ! всем, кто все это время без лишней болтовни (и даже с ней но реально  :smileflag:  ) помогал и продолжает помогать !
Мы победим !

----------


## StariyEvrei

Держитесь ребята, мы с вами!!!

----------


## BUSZ

> *Отдельная история звонки от разных типа «волонтерских» структур к праздникам. Срочно дайте денег потому как праздники, будет много обстрелов... Но когда предлагали им собрать и передать аптеку – нет, только деньгами.*
> 
> Главное другое. Пацаны вернулись.
> Спасибо вам, мужики.
> 
> ---------------
> Надеюсь что в этой теме найдутся желающие за пару слов


 как это? они хотели деньги получить от вас?

с возвращением!) СПАСИБО!

----------


## shell1989

спасибо защитники я горжусь Вами

----------


## evgenij66

Не знаю, по теме ли. Но как говорится "крик души". Сегодня вернулся сын из АТО. В 8 утра, не ночью. Почти год безвылазно на передовой был с товарищами в 90-м отдельном аэромобильном батальоне 81-й десантно-штурмовой бригады (прикомандированными). Думаете хоть кто-то встретил их? А служат они на командном пункте ПВК Південь. В субботу утром на КП по любому командование как ПВК так и КП должно быть. Так не то что на вокзале никто не встретил, так и в части ещё пришлось пацанам бегать искать, кому документы сдать. Такие вот замечательные командиры на КП ПВК Південь! А ребятам хочется сказать огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------

